# "Train Lady" opens gardens for Hands of Hope Event



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

This was in the Daily Herald, Northwest Suburbs edition, for Wednesday, June 14, 2017.

Elaine G. Silets' Wandering Tree Estate in North Barrington, IL will be open to the public this Friday and Saturday. For more information, visit www.TrainLady.com, or www.Facebook.com/TheTrainLady.

The Gloree and Tryumfant garden railway consists of more than 6000 linear feet of track, and operates 11 separate G scale trains.

The event is to raise money for the Hands of Hope. Tickets are $55 up to June 16, Friday they go up to $80. Her late husband has an O scale museum on the property. She is the matron of Huff & Puff Industries, Ltd.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's nothing on the FB site since May 30.

Greg 890


----------

